

Fallout 4 – Official Trailer - chriswwweb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE2BkLqMef4

======
chriswwweb
I know this is not really tech or programming related, but is there anything
better then playing a little bit Fallout after several intense hours of
coding? :D

~~~
izietto
Playing Dota 2 :P

~~~
tehbeard
If I wanted to rage and spout hatred at my fellow man I'd go read the intern's
latest commit.

